# Sensor movimiento PIR



## Chewcho87 (Dic 18, 2015)

Hola,

Tengo un problema al conectar varios componentes de un circuito que quiero montar.
Resulta que tengo una bateria de 12v dc,un sensor PIR de movimiento de 12 v también y un motorcillo del mismo voltaje.
Quiero que cuando el sensor detecte presencia me active el motor,simplemente eso,pero o no sé conectarlo o el sensor se me ha roto,el caso es que no funciona como yo deseo.Un dato es que el sensor en sus caracteristicas dice que tiene 25s a la conexión(supongo que es para que me de tiempo a apartarme).
Cuando alimento el circuito se pone a funcionar el motor y yo no quiero eso,yo quiero que espere los 25 s que dice que tiene el sensor,apartarme y al cabo de 1 minuto pasar por delante del sensor y que éste active el motor.
Os adjunto un dibujo de cómo lo conecto y a ver si me podéis ayudar alguno.
Ver el archivo adjunto esquema.pdf


----------



## ricbevi (Dic 18, 2015)

Chewcho87 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Tengo un problema al conectar varios componentes de un circuito que quiero montar.
> Resulta que tengo una bateria de 12v dc,un sensor PIR de movimiento de 12 v también y un motorcillo del mismo voltaje.
> ...



Hola...Generalmente esos sensores al darle alimentación, tienen un tiempo de estabilización en el cual permanece activada su salida, pasado este, comienzan a trabajar detectando movimiento y conectando la salida. Debes consultar la hoja de datos provista por el fabricante del sensor.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 18, 2015)

Si tiene salida de relé , no debería haber problemas


----------



## Chewcho87 (Dic 18, 2015)

Muchas gracias por las rápidas respuestas compañeros,

Pero entonces,¿cómo os he puesto en el dibujo estaría bien conectado?¿le tengo que dejar un tiempo de actividad hasta que el sensor se estabilice y ya funcionará correctamente?¿la salida ya va directamente al motor o le tengo que intercalar algún relé de 12v?


----------



## chclau (Dic 18, 2015)

Si no nos dices que sensor es no se te puede contestar.

Hay sensores con salida transitor y hay sensores con salida rele. Puede ser que tenga salida transistor y que el transistor del sensor no entregue la suficiente corriente como para poner a funcionar el motor.

Busca la hoja de datos del sensor. Sin eso, no hay manera de saber cual es tu problema.


----------



## Chewcho87 (Dic 18, 2015)

Es un sensor pir Cebek C-7288


----------



## chclau (Dic 18, 2015)

Y buscaste la hoja de datos?
http://www.electan.com/datasheets/cebek/CE-C7288.pdf


Por lo que dice, es una salida para conexion a circuitos logicos. Le tendras que agregar una etapa de potencia para poder mover el motor.

Volvi a leer tambien lo que decis, no es cuestion de apartarse o no, el sensor detecta movimiento de un cuerpo vivo, estes cerca o estes lejos, si te moves, se activara.


----------



## Chewcho87 (Dic 18, 2015)

Ok,entendido.
Se me queda grande la cosa,tendré que hacerlo de otra manera.
Muchísimas gracias a todos los que habéis contestado!!


----------



## ruben90 (Dic 19, 2015)

El sensor PIR que tienes soporta una alimentación de 5V-12V, y la salida tendrá el mismo que la alimentación.
Me imaginó que debe entregar una corriente menor o igual a 20mA. Tu motor debe consumir al menos unos 60mA, dando un ejemplo. Necesitas transistor como interruptor, buscalo en google. El transistor bc337 debe servirte.


----------



## Chewcho87 (Dic 20, 2015)

Muchas gracias Rubén!
Intentaré como tú dices.

Saludos


----------



## Chewcho87 (Dic 22, 2015)

Hola de nuevo muchachos,

Ya he comprado el transistor que me dijisteis,mi pregunta es¿le tengo que poner alguna resistencia antes de base?¿si es así de cuánto,1k,100k o de cuánto?
Lo de la resistencia lo he visto en internet no sé si debe llevarla o no,ya digo que no entiendo de electrónica.
Os paso el esquema a ver si es así y si no decirme como lo tengo que hacer por favor,lo cableo y lo pruebo.

Os agradezco la ayuda


----------



## ruben90 (Dic 23, 2015)

Te dejo como se conecta, el diodo 1n4001 es para proteget el bc337 y no se queme, saludos


----------



## Chewcho87 (Dic 25, 2015)

Muchisimas gracias rubén!!


----------

